# Cellulose and a big gable vent



## Mr-Rox (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm planning to blow cellulose insulation (16" so it would come above the height of the ceiling joists) in the attic of a 1950's house, and I'm a little worried about a big gable vent at one end. Given the size of that vent, is it possible that the cellulose might get blown around my moving air in the attic near the vent? Would you take any extra steps to prevent this? 

There are 2 gable vents of that size, one at each end of the house, but the other end is over the uninsulated garage so it doesn't worry me as much. Also there is a full ridge vent and standard vents in the soffit. Any advice would be greatly appreciated - thanks!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not likely. Cellulose tends to crust up on the top side over time. 



Are you air sealing first? You should be.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Review air sealing, at least the major common leaks, before you bury everything with new insulation. I like a raised walking path so I can fill the full amount of insulation under it yet have an easy path to access end to end. Also mark all electrical boxes with a hanging tag. 

As for wind blowing the cellulose around that is more of an issue at the soffits. There should be an air path above the insulation at every rafter bay and a baffle to keep it from falling into the soffit or contacting the bottom of the roof.

Bud


----------

